# A 700m, 60 Kg Turban !



## Archived_Member16 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Baba Balwant Singh, member of a Nihang outfit, *
*wears a 700m, 60 kg turban on Fateh Diwas*
*in Amritsar on Sunday. — AFP*

​


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 18, 2009)

Ah! Where would we be without them? :yes:


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Oct 18, 2009)

And some thought only getting married was a headache......


----------



## BhagatSingh (Oct 18, 2009)

Headaches (and marriage...) will the last of your worries when wearing that .  The real worry is the pain in the neck and perhaps damage to your back.


----------



## Arvind (Oct 19, 2009)

Waheguru Waheguru

Singh ji must be having very strong neck. Just reading 60 kg has caused my head going circles.


----------

